# Fishing tip # 222 launching/trailering/safety



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I have rejoined the league of trailer boaters after years of keeping my boat in the water. 
In the past several years, I have done precious little trailering so I decided to make up a check list to make sure things go right for me. I have trailered boats thousands of miles but that was a while back. This list is 100% common sense. 
Please review this list carefully and, if you see room for improvement, please let me know. I take criticism without screaming or hollering although I might pout. 
I've divided the list into 5 logical (to me anyhow) parts. 
*
BEFORE YOU GO This is a general pre-trip check.*
1) Check/grease Bearing Buddys
2) Check your trailer hitch and ball. Greased? Locking pin secure?
3) Tire pressure OK +/- 3 pounds?
4) Lug Nuts tight?
5) Check trailer coupler, hitch trailer, and secure coupler with a bolt or lock.
6) Hook safety chains. Remember, they are supposed to be crossed.
7) Plug in trailer lights. Check to make sure they are working.
8) Raise tongue jack.
9) Check Tie down and, if you have one, the safety chain.
10) Check to assure that winch is snug and locked.
11) Tilt OB or I/O
12) Adjust side mirrors on your tow vehicle.
*
Pre-Launch Check List. Logical order here from front to back.
Some of this should be done away from the ramp, not when you get ready to launch. Courtesy and efficiency dictates this. *
1) Remove the Bow safety chain.
2) Un-plug light wiring. (Remove light bar if you have one) 
3) If you use a tilt support, remove it.
4) Insert and tighten drain plug.
5) If your boat has a bilge blower, turn it on now to completely vent the bilge. 
*
Launching This is how I do it. It works for me.*
1) Take a quick look at the ramp for potential problems and tide height.
2) Check your back-up path down the ramp. If there are folks in the way, shoo them away.
3) Back your boat in.
4) Put vehicle in park and set the brake.
5) Unhook winch cable/strap.
6) Back boat off trailer and secure to dock.
7) Park tow vehicle 
8) Tilt engine down.
9) Start engine.

*
Hauling your boat out*
1) Secure boat to dock.
2) Back tow vehicle into the water. 
3) Put transmission into park and set your parking brake.
4) Winch or drive boat onto trailer and snug winch strap/cable.
5) Tilt engine.
6) Pull your boat out of the water and into an out of the way area. 
*
Before you head home*
1) Assure that boat is on the trailer properly.
2) Secure tie down strap.
3) Check winch strap. 
4) Hook up bow chain.
5) Plug in trailer lights
6) Hook trailer safety chains
7) Check lights.
8) Check Mirrors. 

*More suggestions: *
If you pass a car wash, why not stop and give the boat a quick bath, especially inside?
I ALWAYS haul my boat over to Lake Rousseau and dunk the trailer deep and run the engines in fresh water. 
If you do 100% of this every time, you are totally anal. If you don't do at least most of this, you really ought to. 
This check list is based on me doing 100% of the launch/recovery/trailering. It can easily be modified to fit launching with a partner. 
I spent a lot of time on this check list. I'd certainly appreciate any suggestions you might have to speed up the process or make trailering safer.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Very in depth list... all good. But some larger trailers with hydraulic brakes have a "brake lockout" solenoid to keep the calipers from engaging when you go into reverse. It is built into the wiring harness and is activated by the backup lamp circuit on the truck. I have one of those braking systems on our tandem axle trailer. But, I have gone to great lengths to seal and protect the trailer wiring- Even isolated the ground wire (we don't use the trailer frame as a ground at the lights) So I don't have to worry about unplugging from the trailer before backing into that corrosive liquid that is the GOM! LOL


----------

